# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.7.0 released:

## mohamed73

*NsPro v6.7.0 released:*  *-Added G730A, S7390, S6790, S5310, I257, SM-C101 FULL Support
-Added Backup/Read/Write NV Items for Qualcomm based phones.
-Improved several Android operations.  Is HIGHLY recommended to use latest NsPro version!  Latest NsPro version is available:
- On NsTeam website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- On NsPro support area.*

----------

